# Dying chicks



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

This Chick I hatched I put it in the brooder dipped its beak in the water it lived for a day and then the next day it was dead there was fluid in its mouth I need help I'm wanting to raise something from my own flock


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Much too vague. I never dipped beaks in water and at a day old should not need water or food. After the third day if they looked like they might not have the water drinking down thing I put my finger in the water and made it move. That was usually enough for them to be curious and come check it out.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Did it inhale the water? I dip beaks but it's literally dipping the end of the beak enough to make them do their sip reflex. If they aspirate water it can very easily kill them


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

No it died from fluid in its lungs should I be using sav a chick


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it died from fluid in its lungs then it inhaled water when you dipped the beak. That's called aspiration pneumonia. That's also why I don't dip, I just make them curious about the moving water.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you so don't dip water until 2 1\2. 3days


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Correct. They are still working on the nutrients from the yolk for the first three days of life. You may not even need to show them food or water, instinct takes over more often than not.


----------

